# All slavic languages - Srbski/Srpski



## qwqwqw

Kaj je pravilneje: srbski oz. srpski?  Prosim za odgovor.  Hvala lepa.


----------



## vianie

Hi qwqwqw, I presume that all Slavic languages except the Ex-Yugo group are having "b" and not "p" in that place.


----------



## qwqwqw

vianie said:


> Hi qwqwqw, I presume that all Slavic languages except the Ex-Yugo group are using "b" and not "p" in that place.


  Thank you.  It's "b" in Bulgarian too.  But it's exactly the ex-Yugo group of languages that I am interested in.   I probably should have written "Are these two forms interchangeable?"


----------



## Anicetus

More precisely, all Slavic languages except BCS and Macedonian -- Slovene also has _b_.

_Srbski_ and _srpski_ are not interchangeable. BCS and Macedonian have phonemic orthographies and voicing assimilation is thus reflected in spelling, which is why _srpski_ is the only viable form.

It's probably needless to say, but note that this is purely a matter of orthography -- the word is pronounced with a /p/ in all Slavic languages, they just choose to keep the _b_ in writing.


----------



## vianie

Anicetus said:


> More precisely, all Slavic languages except BCS and Macedonian -- Slovene also has _b_.



Thankyou Anicetus.

       That's the thing I was not being mentioned when re-writing Ex-Yugo instead of the BCS group.


----------



## qwqwqw

Anicetus said:


> More precisely, all Slavic languages except BCS and Macedonian -- Slovene also has _b_.  _Srbski_ and _srpski_ are not interchangeable. BCS and Macedonian have phonemic orthographies and voicing assimilation is thus reflected in spelling, which is why _srpski_ is the only viable form.  It's probably needless to say, but note that this is purely a matter of orthography -- the word is pronounced with a /p/ in all Slavic languages, they just choose to keep the _b_ in writing.


  So it's better to use the "p" form.  Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Anicetus

Not just "better", it's the only correct form in BCS (and Macedonian, I presume).


----------



## qwqwqw

Thank you.............


----------



## swintok

Anicetus said:


> It's probably needless to say, but note that this is purely a matter of orthography -- the word is pronounced with a /p/ in all Slavic languages, they just choose to keep the _b_ in writing.



In standard Ukrainian the orthography reflects the pronunciation (or vice versa), which is /b/ (сербський).  Hearing the consonant pronounced devoiced as a /p/ would definitely inidicate an Eastern Ukrainian or Russian accent.


----------



## Duya

How do you pronounce [bs]??? (Pun unintented  )


----------



## qwqwqw

swintok said:


> In standard Ukrainian the orthography reflects the pronunciation (or vice versa), which is /b/ (сербський).  Hearing the consonant pronounced devoiced as a /p/ would definitely inidicate an Eastern Ukrainian or Russian accent.


  Yes, it sounds more like "b" in Bulgarian as well.


----------



## Kartof

qwqwqw said:


> Yes, it sounds more like "b" in Bulgarian as well.


No, I disagree, сръбски sounds like "p" but Сърбия definitely sounds like "b" in Bulgarian.


----------



## Lanmi

Kartof said:


> No, I disagree, сръбски sounds like "p" but Сърбия definitely sounds like "b" in Bulgarian.


Not what was meant I presume
"бски" = [pski], while "бия" = [bija]


----------



## slavic_one

Lanmi said:


> Not what was meant I presume
> "бски" = [pski], while "бия" = [bija]



You wrote the same thing.
It's really hard to pronounce /bs/, so it would be either both unvoiced - /ps/ or voiced - /bz/. We have rule to "write as it is said", so we asimilate sounds also ortographicaly (in most cases).


----------



## Kartof

slavic_one said:


> You wrote the same thing.
> It's really hard to pronounce /bs/, so it would be either both unvoiced - /ps/ or voiced - /bz/. We have rule to "write as it is said", so we asimilate sounds also ortographicaly (in most cases).


Exactly, while in Bulgarian, the spelling tends to stay in line with the word's origin and devoicing is part of the pronunciation.


----------

